# My Bargain 7A38 Buy Of The Week / Month ....



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

To most people, particularly anyone collecting Seiko 7Axx's ....

paying a little *over 200 Quid* for a 7A38 would hardly seem like a bargain, let alone bargain of the year. :shocking:

But when you're talking about the rarified prices asked and sometimes paid for the Cartier Ferrari Formula versions

- it's peanuts. :dontgetit:

In the late 1980's when Seiko UK were off-loading 7A38's through the likes of Argos and Ratners, for a mere Â£125 ....

You could walk into you local Ferrari dealers and pay anything over Â£750 for one of these, if you were daft enough.

As I've written elsewhere (including on FerrariChat), these watches (built by Ateliers ABC / Cartier for Ferrari) are ....

powered by exactly the same Seiko 7A38(A) 15-Jewel quartz movement, but with a backplate signed 'Ferrari Cal. 531'.

You'll often seen opportunist sellers (particularly Ferrari automobilia dealers) asking prices in excess of 1000 Euros.

On eBay they tend to fetch slightly more realistic prices - anything between 500 and 800 Euros is common.

I've had a few bids on them, but usually give up long before I might have been outbid in a snipe-fest.

I've always got them on my eBay watching page, if nothing else, just to monitor the selling prices. 

I added one last week. It was quite an unusual variant - quite plain with a white face on a black deployant strap.

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220855102462#ht_3091wt_934



> *Ferrari Formula Chronograph Watch Quartz Mvemnt Cartier*












As you can see for yourself, there is another selection of very high resolution embedded photos (about 5.0 MB apiece) ....

Followed by a description and comments beneath, including:



> The watch has stopped - possibly just needs a new battery.
> 
> We have not removed the back so cannot confirm nor deny it's need for a battery.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Which would normally be enough to make most sane 7Axx collectors run a mile ! :fear:

Indeed, I've been caught out a few times myself by the 'probably just needs a new battery' gotcher clause -

Most recently by that rare Orient J39 variant from Oz, which Phil(lionaire) kindly bid and won on my behalf:










It turned out to have the worst case of leaking battery acid damage that I have ever encountered in any 7A38:










Not only had the acid run right around the movement, virtually destroying everything in it's path ....

(including the Orient J3920 backplate, which I was unable to rescue), but the battery was 'welded' solid to it ! :cray:

I've since removed the dial and hands (which were almost unmarked) and transferred them onto a Seiko 7A38 movement.

That's another story (to be continued ....) - but at least we'd only paid $33AU (about 20 Quid) + postage for that one. 

But the prospect of paying 'silly money' for a Cartier Ferrari Formula chrono' which potentially might be

suffering from similar internal corrosion problems was just that bit too much of a gamble for my liking. 

So I messaged the eBay seller, in my typically 'matter of fact' manner:



> Hello. This is a PRIVATE QUESTION - please do not publish the reply.
> 
> I am familiar with the quartz movement used in these watches. I already have a few of them in my collection.
> 
> ...


The seller replied politely - just referring me to their Returns section at the bottom of their listing.

Fair enough I thought. 

So I went in with a low-ish throwaway bid of Â£234.56 three seconds from end and won it for 'only' *Â£205* ! :clap:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

About 9:30 this morning I received a PayPal notification 'Your parcel will be with you soon!' advising postage details.

So I was there, ready and waiting around 11:30am, and when he knocked, nearly took my friendly postman's arm off.

I unpacked it, and there and then decided that it looked so nice, that even if there was any battery acid damage,

I would not return it to the seller, but take a couple of photos; try to a negotiate a partial refund, and if successful,

then transfer the Ferrari dial and hands onto a spare rebuilt Seiko 7A38(A) movement.

Quick cup of coffee and cigarette to calm my nerves :smoke: I set about removing the case-back.

I don't have the proprietary Cartier 14-sided 'hex' case-back wrench ....

So I tried my usual trick of giving the case-back a squirt of aerosol freezer, to make it contract,

and then carefully attacked it with a deliberately under-inflated 'sticky ball' which did the trick. :hammer:

And what did I find ? :fear:

One pristine squeaky clean Ferrari Cal. 531 movement:










It's shown fitted with a new Maxell SR936SW battery. Note the brand of the old flat battery I removed. Ironic, huh ? :grin:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Well done that man! I do love your posts.

When you put the battery in it, did/does it run? I like the offset lug/strap affair - is that common on these?

edit - thought the "I do love your posts" bit sounded a bit condescending - what I meant was, I know nothing of 7A38 and have no real desire to own one (though the subject of this threat is quite cool), but I do enjoy your posts of a new find - good or bad - keep it up!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Well done that man! I do love your posts.


Thank you, Tim ! :hi:



tall_tim said:


> edit - thought the "I do love your posts" bit sounded a bit condescending - what I meant was,
> 
> I know nothing of 7A38 and have no real desire to own one (though the subject of this thread is quite cool),
> 
> but I do enjoy your posts of a new find - good or bad - keep it up!


Despite the edit. :thumbsup: :grin:



tall_tim said:


> When you put the battery in it, did/does it run?


Yes, everything worked straight away. 

Obviously the chrono' hands were all over the place, having effectively 'lost their memory' ....

But a few deft clicks on the respective pushers soon had them all centered back to zero.

One pusher (the 4 o'clock one, which runs the self test) is a bit sticky, but that's just gunged up.



tall_tim said:


> I like the offset lug/strap affair - is that common on these?


Despite their multitude of dial variations (and there are literally dozens of different permutations) ....

All the Cartier Ferrari Formula (Cal. 531 - a.k.a. '7A38') quartz chrono's use exactly the same watch-case.

However, there were 3 different lug-end machinings for strap / bracelet attachment used (that I've seen).

Here's a slightly more conventional strap attachment on a similar-ish model:










According to my caption, that one sold for only 480 Euros on eBay in December 2009.

Here's another one with the original offset 2-point fixing bracelet, seen on the more common red-faced versions:










That (typically Cartier) single offset fixing was also used on bracelets on the later models:










Again, according to my photo caption, that one sold on eBay in June 2010 for 650 Euros.

Here's another similar one on a bracelet; same dial as mine, but in all stainless rather than the black anodised finish:










Obviously slightly more desirable, that one sold on eBay for a heady 800 Euros in May 2010.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Result !

The hexagonal pushers look a little out of the ordinary.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

well ,it seams as if i was reading that story for ages &ages but it was a great read and a good ending well done that man.....taffyman :clap:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Result !


Yes, I thought so too, Lee. :grin:. But you don't know *yet*, how good a result it actually was. 



Big Bad Boris said:


> The hexagonal pushers look a little out of the ordinary.


Standard fayre for Cartier Ferrari Formula chrono's. Incidentally, they're always gold-plated, regardless of the overall finish.

I suspect the 'hex nut' was to give the watch some kind of motor racing motif - as is the shape of the watch case itself ....

asymetric, and vaguely shaped like the Ferrari 'scudetto' (shield badge).

Those pushers, by the way are screw in, and two piece - with a nasty habit of losing their 'hex-nut' caps. 

If you read that thread on FerrariChat, you'll see that there's a potential demand for after-market replacements.

Cartier are no longer able to supply spares. :thumbsdown: But now you all know where to get any movement spares. Right ? :smartass:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bit more good news, cost-wise too. 

I'd taken into account what the eBay seller had also written in their listing description:



> Strap shows signs of wear and with split which can be seen in the pics.
> 
> Although the strap is damaged it is still wearable.


See also the out-of focus embedded image that they included in their eBay listing: http://www.deebies.com/Images/ferrari_watch%20(5).png

So I'd started shopping around for a replacement strap.

Chances of finding an original Ferrari strap were pretty slim ....

But I managed to find an Italian eBay seller who sells Morellato after-market replacements.

Search worldwide on eBay on '20mm Ferrari Formula strap' and you'll find his current listings.

He isn't currently listing exactly the strap I need, but I know he does them:










Slight problem is the asking price - $75 each - nearly 50 Quid for a *repro'* strap. 

Notta problemo, as it turns out. 

That 'split', is simply where one side of the strap has come unglued at the end of the deployant clasp.

Quick blob of Evo-Stick will fix it in no time. :hammer:

Now I wouldn't normally consider wearing someone else's secondhand leather strap. :yucky:

The original Ferrari strap is actually quite clean, but will benefit from a little bath with saddle soap.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

After I'd changed the battery, and had another cup of coffee and ciggy :smoke: ....

I telephoned the eBay seller to see what I could find out about the watch and it's history.

All he would tell me (protecting his customer's confidentiality naturally) was that:

"It belonged to someone involved in Formula One".

If you check the seller's other current listings you'll see the same statement:



> *REASON FOR SALE:* The seller (our client) is having a clear out.


But if you look at the other items they're offering / have already sold, there is loads of other Ferrari memorabilia.

I wonder who this person might be ? :think:

Anyway, after a brief chat, and with writing up this thread in mind ....

I asked the seller if he'd be so kind as to email me the original hi-res photo from the top of his listing.

He surprised me with an admission. :blush: That photo wasn't actually of the watch I had just bought. :dontgetit:

But one of an identical model that he himself had right-clicked and saved from the Internet !









What's more, he told me where to find it. Google 'Ferrari Formula Watch' and click on 'Images' .... Like this.

Now click on that image to find the source: RM Auctions Automobilia of London Sale 29th October 2009

.... and scroll halfway down the page to: Lot #118 Ferrari Formula Watch .... which sold for *Â£690* ! 



SEIKO7A38 said:


> But you don't know *yet*, how good a result it actually was.





SEIKO7A38 said:


> So I went in with a low-ish throwaway bid of Â£234.56 three seconds from end and won it for 'only' *Â£205* ! :clap:


Like I said - a bit of a bargain. :grin:

With many thanks to Dave of 'Deebies' - a great eBay seller who I can honestly recommend ! :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

So Michael is definitely not going back to ferrari then! 

Excellent find. Well done you. :thumbsup:

Persistance pays off.

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll say right now that this is not intended as any kind of a dig at Tim, for his statement:



tall_tim said:


> I know nothing of 7A38 and have no real desire to own one (though the subject of this thread is quite cool),


but for those of you who couldn't quite lower yourselves to owning a Ferrari chrono powered by the 'humble' Seiko 7A38 ....

And also for the benefit of my good friend and noted Ferrari expert, Nathan Beehl .... :wink2:

Cartier did also manufacture a few Ferrari Formula chrono's powered by the Valjoux 7750 automatic movment.

They have a very similar-looking 'scudetto-esque' asymmetric watch case, offset lug fixing and 'hex nut' pushers.

There's currently a used one, on tan leather deployant strap on Morry Barmak's CollectorStudio.com website:












> 1980s Ferrari Cartier watch. White face with brushed stainless steel case and tan strap.
> 
> Chronograph with day/date function and three subdials. Face bears the rectangular Ferrari logo.
> 
> ...


There's also currently a N.O.S. example on a bracelet on eBay in the States, offered by 'classwatches':










Both priced in the 're-assuringly expensive' bracket at *CDN$4995.00* and *US$5000.00* respectively. :shocking:

Me ? :lookaround: I'll stick with the 'el cheapo' Seiko 7A38 quartz powered versions, thank you very much ! :tongue2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Cartier did also manufacture a few Ferrari Formula chrono's powered by the Valjoux 7750 automatic movment.
> 
> They have a very similar-looking 'scudetto-esque' asymmetric watch case, offset lug fixing and 'hex nut' pushers.
> 
> There's currently a used one, on tan leather deployant strap on Morry Barmak's CollectorStudio.com website ....


Just been re-reading that old FerrariChat thread; I found someone had posted an earlier example, which Morry had for sale:












> 1984-5 Ferrari Cartier watch.
> 
> This solid 18K automatic gold & stainless watch was made on behalf of Enzo Ferrari at the launch of the 288GTO.
> 
> ...


Price on application. :fear:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Beautiful pieces they are for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats for that great catch Paul!! I guess you will be enjoying it for quite a time... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

What a cracking read! Always a pleasure to read your posts and great little story behind your purchase.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> Congrats for that great catch Paul!! I guess you will be enjoying it for quite a time... :thumbsup:


Thanks, Julio. :hi:

I'm enjoying looking at it, but *not enjoying wearing* it at the moment, sadly. :no:

It's got one of those horrible deployant clasp things on it. It's the original black anodized Ferrari logo'd clasp, naturally:










After I'd glued the 'split' end of the strap, I found I had to lengthen the strap slightly (about 3/8" overall) to fit me.

In the photos above and below, you can see the previous impression of the 'Prancing Horse' made by the clasp:










But can I get it to fit me comfortably ? The deployant clasp mechanism sits well proud of the strap and digs in my wrist ! :angry:

These things must be the most fiendish methods of torture invented ! :evil:

By this time I'd already re-bent the 'tail' to reduce the curvature. :hammer:










Please excuse any (of the previous owner's) wrist cheese / dirt visible in the above photo, I haven't cleaned it yet. :blush:

I've checked photos of other similar clasps on Ferrari watches, and I appear to have re-assembled it correctly.

Yet the instructions included with it obviously refer to an earlier version of the clasp, without that added lever.










If I can't sort it out to my satisfaction, I may yet 'bin' the original strap in favour of something with a conventional buckle.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I've always got them on my eBay watching page, if nothing else, just to monitor the selling prices.


Speaking of which, I had this one on my watching page, that ended 40 minutes ago: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150666516883#ht_5022wt_849

A really badly presented listing on eBay in the States, which actually had the presentation box for the first photo. 

The watch was a not particularly good looking example of the most common red-faced 'TestaRossa' version ....

and the (attempt at a) photo of the watch itself is best described as diabolical:










Yet amazingly it still made US *$910.00* (approx. Â£581.32) after 45 bids. 

And that's what you ought to take a look at. Some really idiotic bidding: http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=150666516883 :duh: :duh:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Well Paul, i am amazed at the prices these fetch, you were indeed very lucky. I like the case shape and the pushers and thats about it.

Enjoyed your bit of research, the phone call etc, its great when you can trace your particular watch around the internet.

Do you know who the designer was?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry, Mike. I nearly missed replying to this post. :blush:



minkle said:


> Well Paul, I am amazed at the prices these fetch, you were indeed very lucky.


Obviously they're still sought after by Ferrari enthusiasts and automobilia collectors, who are prepared to pay a premium for the red-faced versions.

Many of whom are probably ignorant of the fact, or possibly don't care, that these watches were based on the 'humble' Seiko 7A38 movement.

As a 7A38 collector, it's nice to have a couple of them in my collection, but I'm reluctant pay the disproportionate prices. :schmoll:



minkle said:


> I like the case shape and the pushers and thats about it.


Some of their dials are quite nice too - even without the Ferrari logo, certainly different from 'run-of-the-mill' Seiko offerings.

Incidentally there was a Seiko 7A48 which had similar-ish hexagonal ended pushers - the slightly odd-looking 7A48-7010.

See: http://members.cox.net/watches-2/7A48_7010.html



minkle said:


> Enjoyed your bit of research, the phone call etc, its great when you can trace your particular watch around the internet.
> 
> Do you know who the designer was?


I presume it was designed in-house by Cartier, with input from Ferrari. :artist:

If what Morry Barmak wrote about his early production 7750-powered version (see post # 13) is correct, then that watch

pre-dates the 'Seiko 7A38' quartz powered Cartiers by a good few years, and could have been the basis for this design.

The diametrically-opposed 3-pusher / crown layout of the 7A38 better suits that scudetto-esque case shape, IMHO.

These watches, incidentally, are generally known as 'Cartier Ferrari Formulas', but there is little actual reference to 'Cartier'

given in their documentation. I had a look through mine again yesterday, and both the instruction and guarantee booklets have: 'les Ateliers A.B.C. - Paris. ImprimÃ© en France' printed inside their back covers.

The only references to 'Cartier', per se, are to be found inside the leaflet listing approved service centres:

Cartier GMBH (Munich) for Germany and Cartier UK (New Bond Street, London) for UK.

Most other countries, including Austria; Belgium; Canada; France; Hong Kong; Holland; Japan; Italy, Switzerland and USA

give a company address, for service, including the initials 'LMC'. LMC MD being 'Cartier International'.

Of more interest to me is where, and by whom these watches were actually assembled. :hammer: Of more anon ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

minkle said:


> Enjoyed your bit of research ....


In fact, my 'bit of research' into their manufacture hasn't got very far at all. 

Needless to say, no-one from Cartier S.A.R.L; Ferrai SpA nor Seiko France was available for belated comment. 

So, at the risk of a solicitor's 'gagging' letter arriving on my doormat :fear: ....

Here's a few of my own observations; musings and presumptions. :umnik2:

Perhaps someone will deign to step in and correct them. 

First of all, the markings on these watches give a few pointers.

Here's one of the eBay seller's listing photos of my own red-faced 'TestaRossa' version, bought on eBay in November 2009:










Notice anything ? :huh: Probably not, but if you zoom in , and this is a photo I'd saved from another eBay listing:










.... you can just make out the words 'Japan Quartz' printed minusculely on the 9 o'clock 30-minute register sub-dial.

This only appears on early production units from 1988 (also seen on a few other colour dials), and was soon dropped:










One could presume this was at the behest of Ferrari SpA, who were probably not too enamoured by anything Japanese,

having been trounced by the Honda-powered McLarens in the 1988 Formula 1 championship (drivers and manufacturers).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> First of all, the markings on these watches give a few pointers.


On some examples, you will find the words 'SWISS CASE' stamped under the serial number:










Though on the majority of watches I've seen, it's either absent or worn away:










The bracelets on the all versions also come with a clever spring-loaded extending clasp:










Sorry for the slight delay; couldn't find a photo a photo of one (extended) on file, so had to do a Q&D myself:










So even when you've got the bracelet adjusted to exactly the perfect length, the light tension inbuilt in the clasp,

makes them very comfortable to wear (which is more than I can say for the deployant clasps on the leather straps :angry.

The underside of the Z-fold of the clasp (only witnessed by myself on the earlier versions) is stamped:










Anybody recognise that maker's marking ? :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> First of all, the markings on these watches give a few pointers.


But being something of a 7A38 'anorak' :nerd: it's the markings on their movement's back-plates that interests me most:










Beneath, for comparison, is an old photo I took of the movement in my Yema Spationaute III:










You'll notice that both 'Ferrari', the prancing horse logo and 'CAL. 531' are *printed on* (ink) ....

in exactly the same place as 'SHIMAUCHI.Ltd' and 'V906' are printed on the Yema's backplate.

Yet on other '7A38' backplates, including obviously Seiko's own, Orient's J3920 and JEPIC Corp's Y19 ....

the markings are stamped into their back-plates (and / or into the separate +ve battery terminal plate).

It's almost as if Seiko deliberately had a generic 'blank slate' 7A38 up their sleeve for covert supply.

Note that both the Ferrari and Yema (Shimauchi V906) versions still have 'JAPAN' stamped on them.

It's visible in the top centre, between the inspection slots for the H.M.S and Chronograph Seconds coils.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

At the risk of sticking my neck out, here's how I think it the connection came about:

In 1988, the French Yema watch company were effectively sold by their previous owners, Matra Holdings to Seiko Corp.

More detail from Harry Bishop's blog entry: http://www.harrybishop.ca/?p=1458

*Yema â€" an (ex) Seiko sub-brand declares bankrupty*

Posted by Harry Bishop on Dec 13th, 2008



> In 1982, after 34 years running the firm, Henry-Louis Belmont stepped down, and his son
> 
> John Henry Belmont Jr took over. However the new CEO quickly decided to sell the firm.
> 
> ...


During their ownership by Matra, Yema had used Japanese quartz movements (notably Miyota) in some of their watches.

No doubt the French government were none too pleased about the loss of a major French watch manufacturer to Japanese ownership.

There had already been a considerable amount of legislation introduced in the early 1980's to stem imports from Japan.

See: http://www.jcwa.or.jp/eng/historyindustry/postwar02.html and scroll down to this part:










In late 1988, Seiko France (C.G.H.) set out to produce Yema quartz chronographs designed around the 7A38 movement.

The first 2 models which appeared in adverts and catalogues were the Spationaute III and the Flygraf in 1989:










In order to reduce duties levied by the French government, on imported Japanese quartz movements, Seiko's accountants

presumably came up with the idea of a 'low cost' version of the '7A38' movement, and hence the Shimauchi Ltd. markings.

From my own past experience of working for a multi-national company, even if the invoice transactions for these movements

fell under the cover-all of 'inter-company funny money', they would still have been subject to import duty, on arrival in France.

I believe 'Shimauchi Ltd.' was set up as a 'paper company' and is actually one of the regional offices of Seiko Epson Corp.

In the meantime, Cartier, having seen some success with the sales of their earlier Valjoux 7750-powered Ferrari Formula chrono's,

saw the potential for volume sales of an 'affordable' quartz-powered version of their chrono' and approached Seiko France.

Hence a proportion of the plentiful supply of 'cheap' Shimauchi V906 marked movements, available to C.G.H. conveniently became re-marked 'Ferrari Cal. 531' to reflect their somewhat more prestigious intended use.

Somebody tell me Iâ€™ve got this wrong.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Indeed, if numbers of secondhand examples seen on eBay is any indication of volumes sold ....

certainly at least the original 'TestaRossa' red-faced black anodized versions were big sellers for Cartier.

I've seen more of them on eBay in the last 2Â½ years than I have of some of Seiko's own humbler offerings.

I've seen them fitted with both English / French and English / German day wheels, but they turn up all over.

The arrangement seems to have worked well, until 1991, when Seiko's supply of surplus 7A38 movements dried up.

(Seiko Japan themselves stopped building 7A38's in late 1989, but continued supplying movements to others).

It seems to have ended in tears, if this quote from a post by Brad Williams on FerrariChat is anything to go by:

http://www.ferrarichat.com/forum/showpost.php?p=139175398&postcount=55



> No wonder these watches ended in a legal debacle between Ferrari and Cartier!


If it's true, I'd love to read a bit more about that. :book:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

So presuming that these watches were manufactured using bought-in Swiss case parts and bracelets ....

and that the re-branded '7A38' movements were supplied by Seiko to Cartier, by some back-door route ....

Who actually assembled them ? :huh:

It's unlikely that Cartier used their own expensive resources, and most likely sub-contracted the work out.

I doubt personally that Yema / C.G.H / Seiko France had any involvement (other than movement supply).

A quick bit of online research into Les Ateliers A.B.C. - Paris turns up that they are printers / publishers -

and hence their credits inside the back covers of the guarantee and instruction booklets. So it wasn't them.

But there is another likely candidate, based in Paris - a well established atelier with the initials A B & C(ie).

They're better known (in France) as a producer of coins, jewellery and medals ....

but outside of France as a maker of collectible enamel pin badges - notably *Ferrari* pins.

Indeed, if you click on this search on eBay France, you'll see a few of their past offerings. Weird huh ?

Over the years I've seen literally dozens of permutations of their Ferrari Formula chrono' pin badges on eBay:

















































The name of this ateliers ? *A*rthus *B*ertrand & *C*ie

If you check this page of their website, everything points to it having been them: http://www.arthus-bertrand.fr/areas-of-expertise/publicity-items/


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Excuse the ramblings. :grin:

Now, getting back to my own eBay bargain Cartier Ferrari Formula '7A38'.

Yesterday, for want of something to post in Fridaaaaayyyy!'s (which watch *are you not actually* wearing thread) ....

I thought I'd try taking a photo of the watch in it's Ferrari presentation box, like this one from the eBay seller's listing:










Failed miserably, in that I couldn't get my camera to pull focus on the watch, *and* 'Ferrari' in the box lining. :angry:

So I ended up with this one:










I still hadn't cleaned the watch up, hence the 4 o'clock pusher stuck in slightly.









But then, zooming in on it, I noticed a small chip in the edge of the crystal near 2 o'clock. 

So thassit. :schmoll: Enough slaving over a hot keyboard on here :sweatdrop: - gonna go work on my watches !! :hammer:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

A good read, and a good result :thumbsup:

Sure you're not tempted to treble your money by relisting it? :ninja:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

robert75 said:


> What a cracking read! Always a pleasure to read your posts and great little story behind your purchase.





Phillionaire said:


> A good read, and a good result :thumbsup:


Thanks Phil - and Robert ! :cheers:



Phillionaire said:


> Sure you're not tempted to treble your money by relisting it? :ninja:


Not at this juncture.  Besides, as you may have gathered, I 'a bit' of a hoarder. :blush:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Please excuse any (of the previous owner's) wrist cheese / dirt visible in the above photo, I haven't cleaned it yet. :blush:


Possibly celebrity wrist cheese you have there. You could probably sell it on ebay by the microgram.







:bad:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Something of another belated postscript to this thread, but I thought worth a mention. 

You may have gathered that I wasn't entirely happy with the original strap fitted to this Cartier Ferrari Formula '7A38'. :thumbsdown:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> It's got one of those horrible deployant clasp things on it. It's the original black anodized Ferrari logo'd clasp, naturally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had absolutely no intention of replacing it with another similar strap, not even the Morellato 'aftermarket' version. :no:

But I've got a few eBay saved favourite searches that sometimes pick up interesting stuff.

A week or two ago, a German eBay seller listed a used black leather original Ferrari strap for my watch.

But he was asking 75 Euros as a Buy-it-Now price, which I thought was way too steep for a used strap.

It didn't sell, so he re-listed it with the same B-I-N price, but also with a bidding option starting at 5 Euros.

Bidding soon got under way, killing off the Buy-it-Now option. :naughty:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150696249946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_950



> *FERRARI FORMULA CARTIER CHRONOGRAPH LEDER ARMBAND FALTSCHLIESSE TOP ZUSTAND*





















The strap appeared to be in better cosmetic condition than mine, and would certainly have been nice to have ....

But the bidding carried on, and ended earlier this evening at 57 Euros - much higher than I was prepared to go. :no:

So what's the point in posting about an eBay auction for a used leather Ferrari Formula strap that I didn't win ? :huh:

Nothing, but .... the seller's brief eBay description stated:



> DAS BAND PASST BEI ALLEN UHREN DIE ZU SEHEN SIND CHRONOS DIE UHREN SIND NICHT DABEI


.... which roughly translates as: 'The strap fits all these chronos - the watches are not included.'

This was the third photo included in his eBay listing:










Impressive little collection, eh ? :shocking: I wonder if he realizes that they're 'Seiko 7A38 inside'.


----------

